

Jack Daniel’s Sends the Most Polite Cease-and-Desist Letter Ever - raghus
http://mashable.com/2012/07/22/jack-daniels-trademark-letter/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4279063> <Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4280953>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4282486>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4286471>

